

Show HN: Brevity – Learn great things in minutes - addydev
http://cm.pn/rq4

======
thathack2014
Is there going to be an app for this?

~~~
addydev
Yes sure, we are working on it though right now we operate as an email
newsletter.

------
mythybaby
Isn't this similar to blinkist?

~~~
addydev
Blinkist is a great tool for book summaries. We summarise lengthy articles,
TED videos too. Plus are pro packages are going to be much much cheaper.

